# Difficult trail ride



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

I decided I was brave enough to tackle my first trail ride alone today. No one was at the ranch to ride with, it was a gorgeous day, and my gelding has been been doing great.

Well, it was pretty horrible. We started out ok, although I had to battle two very minor tantrums. About 5 minutes in, he threw an enormous tantrum. It started with hopping and turned into full blown rearing. I did all the things I have been taught; pulling his head to my foot and turning him and then setting him straight and trying to drive him forward. Things escalated to the point that I was really scared. I didn't want to give in and let him return to the barn, so I got off and made him walk the trail. I figured that once I got past a certain point, I would get back on. 

I was unable to get on after 30-40 minutes of trying to mount. He kept backing up or running forward and refused to let me on. He even backed himself up a mountain to avoid it. I did circles and circles and more circles. Nothing would work. I was in tears with frustration. Finally, I decided to walk back, with the intention to do major ground work in the round pen. I gave it another try and finally succeeded in mounting on our way back. I then happened to run into two other riders that welcomed me to follow them. I turned my horse back and followed. He balked a teeny bit, but followed along and did as asked, perfectly.

Once we got to the point in which we needed to go opposite directions, I rode him back with no difficulty at all. He didn't rush and he listened well. I'm glad it ended on a good note, but I'm still discouraged. 

Do you think it was the fact that he was alone that made him act up or do you think he could sense my lack of expertise? I certainly wasn't timid with him, but could he sense that I was super nervous? I guess I just don't know what the best course of action would be. Should I stick to riding with others or are there things that I could do with him that would help for next time? Any tips are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don' t know but once he starts rearing, if you can't deal with it, get off. Rearing is just too hard to deal with and too dangerous to much around with.

I don't know what I would have done, so let's hear what other ideas might come .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my word OP... I'm so glad you're okay. That could have gone so much worse since it seemed to escalate so fast.

I think you were right to get off of your horse after you felt you couldn't really.. do much about it? I don't want to sound rude nor question your skills as a rider and horse owner. 

But rearing is dangerous, and out on a trail it is downright terrifying. 

Has he acted like this EVER before? :/ Once my gelding reared on me three little rears in a row after bolting from a standstill his first go in a western buck stitch saddle. Now I may conclude that the saddle probably didn't fit.. but still! I was paralyzed and made him stand still while my friend called my trainer down (she lived on premises,) told her what happened and we worked through it.

But had it happened while I was completely alone.. I would have gotten off same as you and tried to figure something out.

You couldn't have done much different, I'm just sincerely glad you're okay.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Is this the first time this horse has been ridden without the company of others?

Because it is, I am not surprised that you got such a reaction.

The first time I rode my horse alone on the trails she was spooky and balky. Nowhere near as bad as yours, but of course we know horses are all individuals.

I honestly think you did fine. You kept yourself safe. You kept asking that he do your bidding until you got what you needed. And as you can tell he started to realize that the world was not going to end if he found himself alone with you.

Next time, try to go with someone with the purpose of slowly increasing the separation from the herd until he's cool with it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

First, I am glad you are ok. Not hurt, not scared at the end. Getting off is always a smart move if things get a little hairier than you feel comfortable with.

I don't think you could have done any differently at the time. Some horses don't do well by themselves - Biscuit is one of them. He doesn't misbehave - he is just balky about going. He will often not move away from other horses so this is something I work on and understand is one of his quirks. 

I am going to start riding Biscuit out at the ranch in the back by himself. It is not a huge place in the back so he will not be that far but it is a step in the right direction of getting him going out alone with me. 

Hope you get it worked out soon and can go out by yourself. It is something I am working on too.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you did very well, all considering. I agree with the other posts - if you feel yourself in danger, get off. You did right by working him and making him continue on the trail, even if it was you leading him. He didn't win - you made him continue. It was good that you met up with others and were able to make him go out, separate from them and ride on alone. If you can ride with others, take time to move away from them as often as possible. Go off in front, stay back while they go off.....always meeting back up. This will help your horse to understand that while he may be alone, he will return to his group.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

never be to proud to get off. I have no problems getting off a horse that is acting stupid. But dont reward the bad behavior. If you have to get off work the heck out of him.
Bo was really bad when I got him and acted the same way. I was determined though. One way or another we are doing this trail either at your speed or mine I dont care we are doing it. Bo is a TWH, he hates moving at QH walking or Joe Ford walking speed. Any time he would get close enough beside me he gets popped in the chest. Seriously when I first got him I had to walk him at least a mile down the trail to get him to settle down and quit his rearing and spinning and heading back to the trailer.
I think you did great, got off lunge him in circles, make him work, lead him down the trail, get on see how he does, get off repeat if you have to. Try not to get frustrated, but dont tolerate the bad behavior. If it is more than you can handle from the saddle get off work it out on the ground. Trust your judgement and instincts. From the sound of your posts I'd say you know exactly what you are doing. Step back take a deep breath and think about it.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe, I think it's a great idea to hang a lunge line from the saddle if you have a horse known for these trail antics.

If you have to get off, tie him up, grab a stick, and make him sweat.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

You did good

I agree with get off and lunge the snot out of him. if he doesnt want to behave, he gets lunged. He doesnt want to let you get on, he gets lunged. Pretty soon he'll figure out its a) easier to behave and b) you are definately the boss. Had a little paint mare that pulled the same tricks. As soon as she started getting worked up, I would hop off and she would lunge untill she felt like behaving. Always end on a good note. Took 3 sessions and she never tried it again.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My reins are one piece 10 foot, with screw lock o rings, so they double as a lead line, tie line, lunge line when needed, unclip them from the bit, clip em to the halter. 
depends on the horse though. I think walking slow down the trail does more good with him, hes just gotten in too good a shape for running in circles to phase him much. He speaks with a french accent like those dudes in the castle in MOnty Pythons search for the Holly Grail,
While lungiing in fast circles, Bo tells me , 
"I fart in your general direction, you english Kaaaaa nig hit "
"Come back here and I shall taunt you a second time"
Now Damnit on the other hand hated running, a few laps at a run/walk would straighten him right out..


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> My reins are one piece 10 foot, with screw lock o rings, so they double as a lead line, tie line, lunge line when needed, unclip them from the bit, clip em to the halter.
> depends on the horse though. I think walking slow down the trail does more good with him, hes just gotten in too good a shape for running in circles to phase him much. He speaks with a french accent like those dudes in the castle in MOnty Pythons search for the Holly Grail,
> While lungiing in fast circles, Bo tells me ,
> "I fart in your general direction, you english Kaaaaa nig hit "
> ...


LOL

You're right. You gotta know which buttons to push.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

Several good thoughts here. I think you did well. My experience has been that horses do have a very good sense of how their rider is feeling. I think there is some truth to the theory that a horse can tell you a lot about its owner/rider by it's behavior. It may be a good idea for you to ride out a little bit on your own on another horse to build your confidence. Also it would be interesting to see how your horse would react under a very confident rider. I know I am always amazed how my horses react when I put different people on them. Of times a child who doesn't know better than to be very confident and comfortable gets a better response from a horse than a nervous adult or teen.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

To me-First Rule is stay safe-you did that. I used to go out alone, but after a few years of not doing that I now ride w/at leat 1 other GOOD horseperson. IT's limiting, but so are injuries, & since I moved to another state & very different riding conditions it would not be smart for me to go out alone There are free range cows, & I don't know too many people out here in the boonies so I have to keep that First Rule uppermost in my mind. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! I really, truly appreciate it. I went out with the barn owner this morning and she had me lead. I could feel him tense up at three spots in which he wanted to act up. I drove him through it and he was great! I was especially nervous at the point where he had acted up yesterday, but she told me to focus on something farther up the trail and act like nothing would happen in that spot. He went through it without any issue.

She suggested (and I agreed) that I'm not ready to go out alone yet. It was actually pretty dumb of me to try it. I definitely learned a lot though. In another month, we are going to go out with walkie talkies and ride apart, but with her close enough to "rescue" me if anything goes wrong. I will probably ride a whole lot more confidently knowing that she is out there and maybe he will behave better that way. I really want to learn to be a rider and not a passenger. Riding out alone together seems like a good way to really begin to trust one another. I think I just need to slow it down a realize that this day will come and it's better not to rush it. 

Now the mounting thing is a whole other issue that I will need to create it's own post for.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Next time you go out with a friend you might just want to try riding side by side a little distance apart, leap frogging where you lead, then your friend leads, etc. Just practice some separation without it being all or nothing. Riding parallel at a distance, then come back towards eachother, and away again, etc. 

This is actually a very common problem with horses, and probably has less to little to do with you, so don't feel like it's your fault. A barn sour/ buddy sour horse can be a handful for anyone. Some are easier to fix than others. Yes, rider confidence can help, but it is basically a problem with the horse, not you.

It should be something you guys can overcome as you both gain confidence. You have to gain confidence in yourself and the horse, and the horse has to gain confidence in you, and that nothing scary will happen if it goes out alone. So it should get better as you guys work together more and more. Even riding out with another person a bunch of times before you go solo again should help you and your horse learn to trust each other and give the horse confidence nothing bad is out on the trail waiting to eat him.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Newby32 said:


> Thank you all for your comments! I really, truly appreciate it. I went out with the barn owner this morning and she had me lead. I could feel him tense up at three spots in which he wanted to act up. I drove him through it and he was great! I was especially nervous at the point where he had acted up yesterday, but she told me to focus on something farther up the trail and act like nothing would happen in that spot. He went through it without any issue.
> 
> She suggested (and I agreed) that I'm not ready to go out alone yet. It was actually pretty dumb of me to try it. I definitely learned a lot though. In another month, we are going to go out with walkie talkies and ride apart, but with her close enough to "rescue" me if anything goes wrong. I will probably ride a whole lot more confidently knowing that she is out there and maybe he will behave better that way. I really want to learn to be a rider and not a passenger. Riding out alone together seems like a good way to really begin to trust one another. I think I just need to slow it down a realize that this day will come and it's better not to rush it.
> 
> Now the mounting thing is a whole other issue that I will need to create it's own post for.  Thanks again everyone.


I was going to type out a reply, but it sounds like you're getting a pretty good handle on things. I'm glad to hear your BO is helping you out  Good luck, and keep at it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

If I didnt ride alone I wouldnt get much riding in. It has gotten so bad I almost cant stand to ride with anyone. seems like I am either holding my horse back out of their butt, or constantly having to stop and wait. Thats if I can ever actually get them in the saddle. DOnt know what it is about women (almost all of the riders I know are women) but they seem to have a completey different view of time than I do, When I say ride out a 10, that means ride out at 10, not come dragging butt into the parking lot at around 11. 
I do know about the safety aspect though. Even though I am getting borse with it, during the week I usually ride at a nearby federal park that borders an Army base. Even though you are alone, you are never really alone. There are enough joggers coming by that you probably wont lay there and bleed for long.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I hear you about that punctuality-that bugs me too.My last riding partner would sometimes run a few minutes late, but she learned to let me know, & she was excellent at knowing the lay of the land. My new riding partner is on time, & our horses don't have a problem , despite I have both a gaited horse & a long-legged Arabian & she's riding a QH! But she's small, agile & really likes to go too.And she'll go out both W/E days if at all possible.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> If I didnt ride alone I wouldnt get much riding in. It has gotten so bad I almost cant stand to ride with anyone. seems like I am either holding my horse back out of their butt, or constantly having to stop and wait. Thats if I can ever actually get them in the saddle. DOnt know what it is about women (almost all of the riders I know are women) but they seem to have a completey different view of time than I do, When I say ride out a 10, that means ride out at 10, not come dragging butt into the parking lot at around 11.
> I do know about the safety aspect though. Even though I am getting borse with it, during the week I usually ride at a nearby federal park that borders an Army base. Even though you are alone, you are never really alone. There are enough joggers coming by that you probably wont lay there and bleed for long.


Joe- That's why I decided to be brave enough to attempt this myself. I hate having to rely on other riders all the time. Yesterday, was gorgeous and there was no one available to ride with. I have such limited time that I can make riding happen that I hate spending an hour of it waiting on someone. Someone will be available to ride with, but may take 45 minutes to groom, saddle, and lunge. I always try to get out there at least 30 minutes prior to the ride time. I don't think everyone thinks that way. I really wanted to be more independent on this, but I guess I just need to have a little patience. In time, I will be making solo trips with greater ease.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I would ride with others for now. It sounds to me like your boy has minimal time riding alone and you do too. If you don't feel safe, then don't do it yet. I would instead ride out with other people and try to make your horse lead right from the strt where he is most uncomfortabe (my mare doesn't like leading out -i have only ridden her out once alone and it was just in our field as that was when winter came and she was finally broke enough to do it) I make her lead as often as possible until she is no longer trying to slow and go into the back. She is always fine leading home because she knows where we are going and is comfortable. But leading on the way is more scary to her, so i make her do it. That way for you, if he gets out of hand you can have another rider keep riding past him calmly so he stettles and is managable again. The more you make him lead the more comfortable you and he will get and eventually you should be able to ride way ahead of everyone else and he will be fine. That is the point when you should ride alone I think, for your own comfort as well as his. Ease him into it, if it is your first time riding alone you dont want to ruin it for yourself either if he is inexperienced.

edited -> just read up and saw you did lead another horse. Way to go!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to ride more by myself and get Biscuit to where he is comfortable with that. It does bite to have to make sure people can go when I want to go. I am sure it is that way for just about everyone.

When we ride out it is a "let's meet at this time" and we generally are all on time. I take longer to saddle up sometimes but not too much longer!!! Tell those women to step it up Joe!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i tell em to bring some chicken for me to eat when I get back. For the group rides I have learned to just show up early saddle up and go. COme back for a pit stop then ride out with the group for the social ride.
To the OP, "waiting" isnt gonna accomplish anything. There will always be first rides out. Going with others isnt gonna fix the problem. SOunds like he is fine with other horses around, Nothing is gonna fix that better than riding out alone. Just gotta get on and do it. If he acts a fool get off and lead him a mile or so then get on and repeat.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> To the OP, "waiting" isnt gonna accomplish anything. There will always be first rides out. Going with others isnt gonna fix the problem. SOunds like he is fine with other horses around, Nothing is gonna fix that better than riding out alone. Just gotta get on and do it. If he acts a fool get off and lead him a mile or so then get on and repeat.


I agree that waiting isn't going to fix the problem. However, if I get more ride time in (leading, following, coming back alone, etc), then I'm going to become a better rider. When I'm a better and more confident rider, then I think I will be in a better position all the way around for those "first rides". 

Before I had kids, I was a lot braver. Now that I have many of them, I think twice about stuff. My friend is like you Joe, she says that I just have to do it. I will, but not quite yet.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Newby32 said:


> I agree that waiting isn't going to fix the problem. However, if I get more ride time in (leading, following, coming back alone, etc), then I'm going to become a better rider. When I'm a better and more confident rider, then I think I will be in a better position all the way around for those "first rides".


You are wise to gradually increase the separation between your horse and others.

Getting hurt badly sucks. Ask me how I know.......


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> If I didnt ride alone I wouldnt get much riding in. It has gotten so bad I almost cant stand to ride with anyone. seems like I am either holding my horse back out of their butt, or constantly having to stop and wait. Thats if I can ever actually get them in the saddle. DOnt know what it is about women (almost all of the riders I know are women) but they seem to have a completey different view of time than I do, When I say ride out a 10, that means ride out at 10, not come dragging butt into the parking lot at around 11.


We'd probably get along just fine then.

I'm former military. Being ready to go at 10 means being mounted and walking off at 9:55.

If I had my druthers I'd only walk when the trail is too hairy to take at a trot or a canter. And if something gets in the way I'd rather jump it than walk over it.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> DOnt know what it is about women (almost all of the riders I know are women) but they seem to have a completey different view of time than I do, When I say ride out a 10, that means ride out at 10, not come dragging butt into the parking lot at around 11.


I think you need to talk to the horse _guys_ we ride and drive with :wink: Heading out at 10 for them means unload the horses, have a few drinks, harness/saddle your horses, have a few drinks, wait for everyone else to finish harnessing, have a few drinks, wait a little longer to see if anybody else is coming, get your horses hitched, then start ambling out at 12.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG Pintophile, I'd be like Joe - and just go. That is ridiculous. 

My cousin and I ride together all the time...we say be at the park at 10 or 12 or 7:30 in the summer months and we arrive at that time and ride out as soon as we are tacked up. When we ride with our trail group she posts the meet up time as say 9:00 and ride at 9:30. That gives people time to tack up if they are hauling in or whatever but pretty much, we ride at the appointed time. Those who aren't ready can bring up the rear and catch up!!

We have a pretty respectful group - if they aren't they wouldn't be invited or we wouldn't wait on them. ****y people aren't allowed!!! They suck the fun out of the ride!!!


----------



## morehorsesense (Jan 25, 2010)

Try this on for size... A horse needs to be taught that it is not trapped in being isolated when separated from other horses. I train new horses the following way, but old horses with bad habits can be more difficult. Ride the horse away from the 'barn' or other horses. After a very short distance when you start to feel the horse get slightly antsy, walk back to the barn. When you feel him relax by dropping the head, licking the lips, cocking the leg, etc, go out again. Repeat this many times while going out a little farther and then coming back not as far. Try to mix up the routine by going different directions, different duration, getting on and off while away and at home. Like anything, horses learn by repetition and in this case to be away from other horses and not panic, but be careful to not establish the exact routine that will allow him to become disrespectful. You can use this principle while riding with other horses - move away from the group then come back even if the distance at first is 5-10 ft. Do as above. If you can sense the attitude of the horse and it has not developed bad habits, you will eventually be able to solo comfortably.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

pintophile said:


> I think you need to talk to the horse _guys_ we ride and drive with :wink: Heading out at 10 for them means unload the horses, have a few drinks, harness/saddle your horses, have a few drinks, wait for everyone else to finish harnessing, have a few drinks, wait a little longer to see if anybody else is coming, get your horses hitched, then start ambling out at 12.


I'd take off on them. Homey don't do that.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

mildot said:


> I'd take off on them. Homey don't do that.


The good news is that horses certainly learn to stand tied on these rides 

I actually don't mind it. I would never want to deal with it every weekend, but the big, 'slow-paced' rides are three or four time a year occasions, and it's nice to have a few drinks and catch up with people, or meet new people and horses and what have you. That's probably the one time that tardiness doesn't irritate me.

The fewer people there are, the more punctual we can be, but yeah, the big rides are only once in a while (can you tell why?).

Very few people I ride with have any real concept of time. I was raised to always be at an event before it starts, and leave yourself lots of time. So many people come in dragging their asses half an hour late and then take their sweet time getting ready, and boy, does it ever get annoying.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

pintophile said:


> So many people come in dragging their asses half an hour late and then take their sweet time getting ready, and boy, does it ever get annoying.


I just do not tolerate people who are inconsiderate of my time.

People who do that to me do not remain acquaintances for very long.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

OP, I think you should loan your horse to Joe or Mildot for a couple of weeks. I suspect that they would have the guts to straighten him out. Guys, want to come ride my horse?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I chose the hottest, muggiest day of the summer to take my horse on his first solo ride. Even then he had enough energy to pitch a few fits before settling down. I'm also not surprised that your horse acted like a dope. Mine will use every trick in the book to not go out alone and he's a saint while out with others. I think you did the best you could with the horse you had to ride on that day. Try it again when it's hotter outside!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Even though you are alone, you are never really alone. There are enough joggers coming by that you probably wont lay there and bleed for long.


Why do I find this soooo funny? What on earth is wrong with me? I read this and spit out my Mountain Dew!:rofl:


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Why do I find this soooo funny? What on earth is wrong with me? I read this and spit out my Mountain Dew!:rofl:


That's why I love me my Findmespot satellite device. It's like my very own Life Alert button. If I get hurt, the heck with waiting for a riding buddy to get me help. I'm going straight to the source myself.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just an update- We've been working on "issues" all week and there is definite improvement! I don't know if yesterday was just a really good day or what, but he was just about as perfect as a horse could get. After 2.5 hours of mounting work on Thursday, I think he didn't want to go through all that again! He gave the teeniest effort to refuse the hill he doesn't like to go down (I think it's where he realizes that he really has to go to work) and he gave up and went down so easily. Granted, I was not by myself, but I'm still going to wait a while for that. The suggestion to wait until it's hot...is a great one. It will be roasting here by May. We will give it a whirl then. Until then, I'm going to stick with my riding people and getting him to respect me. I've noticed round penning improvement, staying out of the lead horse's butt improvement, and of course the mounting. I'm super excited about yesterday, but every day is a new day and you never know what today will bring!  Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

pintophile said:


> The good news is that horses certainly learn to stand tied on these rides
> 
> I actually don't mind it. I would never want to deal with it every weekend, but the big, 'slow-paced' rides are three or four time a year occasions, and it's nice to have a few drinks and catch up with people, or meet new people and horses and what have you. That's probably the one time that tardiness doesn't irritate me.
> 
> ...



When a ride is heading out at a specific time, it is heading out at that time. You will end up following tracks if you want to catch up. 15 minutes is all the people I ride with allow. You are NOT that important. It is rude to waste other people's time. It is arrogant.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess I should add my recent experience with trail riding "difficulties".

There's one downhill section of trail where we normally ride where my horse has always balked. 

This is an entry into woods at the corner of a cornfield.

Up until yesterday she's always made it down. Sometimes it just took adding a lot of leg on the approach. Sometimes she would start down the trail then stop cold, back up, or try to turn around. In that case I'd go back to the cornfield and do a couple of tight trot circles and send her on.

Yesterday she would not go down no matter what. The footing was really muddy so to prevent an issue I gave in but we kept on riding other trails. No quick trip to the barn.

Today we tried again, same thing. She went a few feet into the woods and then bam. No go. So I dismounted and led/dragged her down the trail to the bottom. At first she held back, so a couple of sharp tugs on the reins kept her going. Once we got past what must have been the horse eating spot, she appeared to relax as she moved up besides me in her usual position to be led, with her head down and let out a small sigh.

So at the bottom of the slope I get back on her and immediately the balking and backing starts up again. I leaned back to put on a driving seat, gave her a sharp whack with my heels and she walked right over the little creek at the bottom of the trail.

After that, she drove on like a champ. I'm sure I'm going to have to keep working at this.

Next time, I'm going out with the express purpose to fix this issue. And instead of dismounting and leading, I'm going to make her work her hind end off every time she balks. We'll go back to the field at the entrance to the trail and trot, canter, and do lateral work, then try again. Rinse wash & repeat until she figures out that going down the trail is a lot more fun than sweating through dressage schooling to the max.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

What is it about those hills!? If we are way out there, he doesn't think twice, but if we are close to that barn, it's a whole different story. If he only balked about going/backed up, I wouldn't be as scared about dealing with it. The thing that freaks me out is when he starts hopping or rearing. Ugh! Horses!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse used to be terrified to carry a rider down a steep hill. She eventually got over it. Fortunately, there is a steep hill she has to go down on the way back to the barn. Her desire to get home allowed her to overcome her fear of going down hill.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Going down a steep hill w/a rider can be scary for a "greneer" horse. They do have to get their balance & trust the balance of the rider. Patience is a good thing. But cross country riding is SO fun!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry about the spelling mistake, my fingers start flying & my eyes miss some typos until it's too late-gotta practice that patience-lol.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Going down a steep hill w/a rider can be scary for a "greneer" horse. They do have to get their balance & trust the balance of the rider. Patience is a good thing. But cross country riding is SO fun!


I think that being "greener" might be part of the issue with my horse. I think he has been ridden a lot less than I had originally been told when I bought him. Also, he was in a confined area for about 3 years, prior to coming to the ranch I board at. This may be his first experiences with going all over the wilderness. If so, it makes sense that he balks about it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I must admit I have been late a few time when meeting my cousin to ride. And when I first started trail riding with others, I underestimated the time it would take to get everything together at the barn!! I have never really held anyone up though. 

When I first got Biscuit I had trouble catching him in his paddock - I was late a couple of times - but I am talking at the most 20 minutes. She has had the same problem before too. I always called her but I am not a fan of being late myself. I like to be on time. 

I am much quicker now at making sure everything gets in the trailer that I need. (I have left stuff I needed before :shock I am still a little slower at tacking up because The Biscuit gets a little skittish if I go to fast. As he was harshly treated in his former life - I go a little slower!!! I just start a little earlier if I am trailering by myself. But in a contest of who tacks up fastest - it will not be me. :lol:


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

I give myself a lot of time because I have to turn him out/let him roll for a few minutes, groom him (which takes forever as my horse is part wooly mammoth), and then of course tack up. Then, there is the inevitable trip to the restroom before we are only left with a bush as an option. I hate holding people up, so I tell them I want to ride about 45 minutes after I plan on being up there.


----------

